# DonintheLawn's lawn journal



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey all!

Discovered this place on IG, and it looks like a great community.

My wife and I built a house one year ago, and this was my first home with a yard to take care of. If that wasn't bad enough, the builder seeded the lawn, so I had to care for a brand new lawn from seed. I had no clue what to do and ended up just trying to water every couple days and also just left the straw in the lawn until the spring. By then, I had read a lot and watched a lot of great YT videos (LCN/Lawnrebel/ryanknorr). This spring I was ready to get the lawn to start growing again but still really didn't have any first hand experience. I've ran I to all the problems imaginable, rust/brown spot/clover/crab grass/digging up huge rocks in the lawn/hard packed clay soil. Needless to say, this summer has been a trial for me and the lawn but I have learned so much and am ready to start off next year on the right foot.

I had just aerated and seeded a cpl weeks ago as well, but this continual heat and drought has made getting the baby grass to grow extremely difficult. I have two hose timers set up and have been trying to get my watering in, in the mornings.

I've been using the N-EXT products since august, and it has made a huge difference in the lawn. I think the liquid products have been my best bet with this hard clay soil and this crazy drought. And, if if couldn't get any worse, I just had a house built on one side of my house and they just started digging a new house on the other side lol


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Welcome! Excited to follow :thumbup:


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Socks said:


> Welcome! Excited to follow :thumbup:


Thanks! excited for what fall is going to do to my lawn. It's not even 1 year old yet lol


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey guys, I've been struggling with my front lawn. I think/hope it's just the heat and lack of rain. I water in the mornings every other day, especially since it's been in the 80/90 all summer and no rain. The lawn lacks decent color, has inconsistent color, barely grows, and just looks stressed. Is it just a case of no matter how much water I can give it, the all day sun/ heat is just too much?


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

That color is actually really good for our area right now. I would actually cut back on the frequency of your watering and increase the duration when you do water. This helps promote deep root growth which in turns improves color and drought resistance.

Luckily, I wouldn't stress too much as great weather is around the corner. Make sure to get some N down which will help the lawn fill (density) in and improve color. For even better color, get some iron down on regular cadence. I can't recommend FEature enough :thumbup:

When most grass around us looks like dirt mounds and death, this is on the very good side - I mean just look across the street comparatively!


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Socks said:


> That color is actually really good for our area right now. I would actually cut back on the frequency of your watering and increase the duration when you do water. This helps promote deep root growth which in turns improves color and drought resistance.
> 
> Luckily, I wouldn't stress too much as great weather is around the corner. Make sure to get some N down which will help the lawn fill (density) in and improve color. For even better color, get some iron down on regular cadence. I can't recommend FEature enough :thumbup:
> 
> When most grass around us looks like dirt mounds and death, this is on the very good side - I mean just look across the street comparatively!


I guess I'm being nit picky because it's my lawn lol I did an overseed at the beginning of sept, thinking that was when fall starts lol so I've been watering a lot to keep the baby grasses from drying out and dying. At this rate I'm going to need to put down more seed because everything is drying out so bad. I can't tell you how ready I am for fall weather.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Socks said:


> Luckily, I wouldn't stress too much as great weather is around the corner. Make sure to get some N down which will help the lawn fill (density) in and improve color. For even better color, get some iron down on regular cadence. I can't recommend FEature enough


Where do you buy FEature?


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

My backyard is looking great, but it gets shade until about 1-2, so it gets some relief from the intense heat/sun. Excited to have the backyard grow/thicken up this fall


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

DonInTheLawn said:


> Socks said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily, I wouldn't stress too much as great weather is around the corner. Make sure to get some N down which will help the lawn fill (density) in and improve color. For even better color, get some iron down on regular cadence. I can't recommend FEature enough
> ...


I get it from here:

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients

You can also buy it on amazon but it is a few extra dollars.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm starting to get alot of clover and creeping charlie building up. What's the best Big Box store stuff to tackle these guys?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

WBG-CCO (Weed-B-Gon; Chickweed, Clover Oxalis). You will need multiple apps to kill them. Also, adding a surfactant is important to get the herbicide to stick to the leaves. You might have to obtain it from a garden center/nursery/Amazon, as the big box stores don't typically have them (at least in my area). Make sure you read the label, if you plan on using CCO on recently seeded areas, to avoid injuring young grass.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> WBG-CCO (Weed-B-Gon; Chickweed, Clover Oxalis). You will need multiple apps to kill them. Also, adding a surfactant is important to get the herbicide to stick to the leaves. You might have to obtain it from a garden center/nursery/Amazon, as the big box stores don't typically have them (at least in my area). Make sure you read the label, if you plan on using CCO on recently seeded areas, to avoid injuring young grass.


Awesome thank you. I was wondering about spraying that around newly seeded areas and young grass. I've been trying to ignore it since I have been seeding lots of patchy areas but the clover is getting bad


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

This is about a week after throwing down almost 1lb/k of fert. Lawn is looking ridiculously good right now. Cutting it tmw, but had to snag a pic of its color.

Also, how's that for a domination line? Dominating my whole neighborhood right now


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

One of the last cuts of the season for me. At least the last enjoyable one with the weather being nice lol Cut at 3" and looking fantastic


----------

